# 8 Point Archery Shoot 4-20-2008 ( Another Update )



## Robbie101 (Mar 31, 2008)

We will be doing another shoot on the 20th. Working on some Idea's to make it a big money shoot. Its all in the works. I shall keep everyone updated. So please mark your calender for this date.



*This Will be a Full 20 Target Shoot. I am wanting it to be a big money shoot....... As in, a $30-$40 entry fee and pay back 50% of that or something....... And then have the regular people that do not want to particapte in he big money classes........Its all int he works.......*


----------



## hound dog (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll try to make this one and bring some of the crew I hope.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 31, 2008)

hound dog said:


> I'll try to make this one and bring some of the crew I hope.



youll enjoy it


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 31, 2008)

We are still taking members as well..... On  the shoot days....... If you join, we will give 5 dollars off plus you will shoot for free.......


----------



## Jersey Outlaw (Mar 31, 2008)

*Watch out Hound Dog*

Be careful Hound Dog your heading into my territory.


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 31, 2008)

www.8pointarchery.com


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 31, 2008)

*lol*



Jersey Outlaw said:


> Be careful Hound Dog your heading into my territory.



lol, Congrats on your win btw....


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 2, 2008)

Chirs Fortner Has Offered to Sposor 8 Point Archery Club. Thanks Chris. He has also offered to offer a $100 Gift Certificate for the next drawing at the next shoot.........

The Past shoot, we had no one purchase a ticket, so if one person had bought a ticket, they would have won the $20 gift Certificate to Everything Archery........

Now, here are the 3 items we have to win...
$100.00 gift Certificate To Chris Fotners Taxidermy
$20.00 gift Certificate to Everything Archery
Free Breakfast for 2 at Claudes in Loganville


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Update.......*

*Ok, we are going to do a big money shoot.......... This will be for everyone that wants to particapate.........

In Each Class, We will do it like this. If you want to shoot it like normal, we will put you in like most local shoots. You will pay your $20.00 (unless your a member, then its $15.00) and then either depending on which class either will be 50% payback or Plaques. 

Or...

You can register in the White Stake Big Money Class, Red Stake Big money Class, or the Blue Stake Big money Class........Just join the color you normally shoot from and shoot away.........

Regular shoot cost is $20.00 or if your a member its $15.00
Big Money shoot cost is $40.00 or if your a membger its $35.00*


How's That sound.........


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 2, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> That sounds good! But just FYI, I like my STEAK medium, not red, white or blue, but I will shoot from a blue STAKE!!



i noticedd that too


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 2, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> *
> 
> You can register in the White Steak Big Money Class, Red Steak Big money Class, or the Blue Steak Big money Class........Just join the color you normally shoot from and shoot away........
> 
> ...


*

Unless of course you're planning to serve us a STEAK after the shoot!!!*


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 2, 2008)

lol.........Maybe I should have said Stake...........Ahh, after going back and reading everything..... Funny funny guys.........Its been fixed......


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 2, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> lol.........Maybe I should have said Stake...........Ahh, after going back and reading everything..... Funny funny guys.........Its been fixed......



I can dig up the rat kabob if you want, and bring it and we'll grill it!!


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 2, 2008)

Bring it on, just as long as you eat it and its cooked on your grill.....I'll watch you eat it any day............


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 3, 2008)

Aigh, lets keep this one close to the top..........


----------



## georgian76 (Apr 3, 2008)

sounds good


----------



## Fortner (Apr 3, 2008)

Fortner Taxidermy is proud to sponsor Robbie and 8point, thanks for the opportunity. Glad to help local outdoor organizations.

Chris


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## georgian76 (Apr 4, 2008)

Fortner said:


> Fortner Taxidermy is proud to sponsor Robbie and 8point, thanks for the opportunity. Glad to help local outdoor organizations.
> 
> Chris



 AND WE THANK YOU!!


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Here is the Flyer*

ttt.........


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 8, 2008)

Back Up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 11, 2008)

One Week a way........


----------



## georgian76 (Apr 15, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## gator19 (Apr 15, 2008)

*great place to shoot*

me and the boys will be there hopfully the wheather will be better this time.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 15, 2008)

gator19 said:


> me and the boys will be there hopfully the wheather will be better this time.



I know that's right!!


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 16, 2008)

Yup............. We are workin real hard to put on a great fun shoot..........

Bring out the wives and kids, let them hang out, let the kids run..........

Just come out and have some fun.........


----------



## snakers (Apr 16, 2008)

My dad and i will be there, everyone come out and enjoy the shoot.


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 17, 2008)

http://8pointarchery.com/Forums/index.php?topic=40.msg176#new


----------



## rockdawg (Apr 18, 2008)

Going to be good weather this time. Come on out and shoot with us.


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 19, 2008)

Range is set, Its going to be fun, come get ready for Augusta.........


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 19, 2008)

Be there after church, probably between 12 and 12:30!!


----------

